# Seagate Giveaway: IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD



## seagate_surfer (Feb 3, 2021)

For all you NAS enthusiasts out there, Seagate is giving away a IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD to the TechPowerUp community.


It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:


*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because _______?*

The winner will be chosen from all participants who answer the question above in the correct format.​

The giveaway will run from February 3*, *2021 to February 17, 2021 and the winner will be selected by the answer they give and voted on by a panel. The winner will be contacted by private message and then communicated on this post. The drive will be shipped by Seagate directly to the winner.

Giveaway open worldwide where applicable.

Best of luck all and looking forward to all those great responses.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my unraid cache is full all the time!*


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because 1.2TB is not enough for all my music and games!*


----------



## aw1983 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I need a reliable drive to store all my works and data.*


----------



## velko-live (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I have 300 GB old HDD and I'm sure I can't afford to buy one in soon Bulgaria! *


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because _______my Seagate Firecuda 520 needs a friend to keep up with it.*


----------



## pigulici (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because the storage space it is never enough...*


----------



## Toothless (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because *i can pass down some of my SSDs to people who can't afford them.


----------



## chr0nos (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because im backing up all my children photos and videos *


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because i have installed 2 4TB Seagate Barracuda in my pc*


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I am running out of storage and cant really afford a new one anytime soon.*


----------



## MOJU (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because* it would make my NAS "The IRON WOLF Constellation"
​


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because _______? It would woop the ass of my 120 gig SSD*


----------



## iuliug (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because i am planning to build a raid 5 nas in the future?*


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi,
*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because __I don't know what a NAS is or the actual form factor this item is 2.5" or M.2 so I must have one to find out _?*


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I never had a SSD before
.*


----------



## t0t0 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because *it would be awesome to retire the small capacity, old and noisy hard disk drives of my actual (ZFS) mirror which houses the precious files of the whole family.


```
FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p1 r368259

[root@nas ~]# zpool list
NAME    SIZE  ALLOC   FREE  CKPOINT  EXPANDSZ   FRAG    CAP  DEDUP  HEALTH  ALTROOT
zdata   149G   130G  19,5G        -         -    16%    86%  1.00x  ONLINE  -

[root@nas ~]# camcontrol devlist
<ST3160815AS 4.AAB> at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<ST3160815AS 4.AAB> at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (ada2,pass2)
```
The drives are (very) old but still strong (regularly checked by smartctl and zpool scrub). I plan to upgrade if I can find something with a smaller footprint.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 3, 2021)

I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my BarraCuda feels lonely in the bay


----------



## mb194dc (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I had two Cheetah 15k.7 drives fail simultaneously in a raid 1 array last year and this can be the yin to that yang!?*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because it would be an upgrade from my Seagate 1TB SSHD*


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because the 256GB SSD in my file server is full.*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I need more storage for my renders and designs that benefit from faster drives *


----------



## Grom0X (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my 250GB SSD is full!*


----------



## PurSpyk!! (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I got retrenched last year and working from home is not easy with old hardware, this would make things so much better, thanks*


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because the hard drive in my nas died a few weeks a go and a SSD would be a great upgrade over a hard drive.*


----------



## Hizzyshizzylizz (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my mechanical HDD's are dying.*


----------



## freeagent (Feb 3, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my Western Digitals are ancient.*


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Great give away. 

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because _______? *_Ok I don't need_ it, but I really really really want it, ideally in NVMe form.**
(Yes I know they are 2.5")


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because , I just bought 2 Seagate SSD 500GB drives and seen this give away! *


----------



## Candor (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I just dropped my HDD and now it doesn't work and I lost all my data!*


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my home *_*security system would love a upgrade!*_


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because *_I only have a SSD that is measly 500GB and I would like fast and *reliable* storage like this._


----------



## WatEagle (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I always had bad luck with seagate hdds..... redemption time*


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 4, 2021)

I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I just transferred my rig to an itx case and there's no room for regular size hard drives.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because of limited space on my 250 GB game library*


----------



## r3volt97 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because i haven't tried any of the product series .*


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because im poor as a church mouse and carnt afford one and for world peace and i live in wales.*


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my two 1TB SSD's are full*


----------



## wolar (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because mine started to wear off resulting in random BSODS*


----------



## SenditMakine (Feb 4, 2021)

seagate_surfer said:


> For all you NAS enthusiasts out there, Seagate is giving away a IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD to the TechPowerUp community.
> 
> 
> It is really easy to participate, all you need to do is comment on this post by answering this question below:
> ...


*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I cannot manage to get one in my country to boost my NAS*


----------



## Pavapizza (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my 480gb m.2 ssd is almost full and i need more space*


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because i need fast storage for games and loading times.*


----------



## tripleclicker (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because...I need it. I always need MORE space.*


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I always need MOAR space for PLEX movies.*


----------



## oobymach (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I need a reliable ssd with decent performance for everyday use to replace my aging hdd.*


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I am currently scanning/cataloging/organizing 5-7k FAMILY photos, videos and other info to create a permanent archive of all of our family events of the past 60 years or so, and there is NO way all of that is gonna fit on my existing storage drives *


----------



## Ramo1203 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I my NAS asked for one.*


----------



## chevy350 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I never win these things *


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my FireCuda and SkyHawk need a teammate to make computing awesome!*


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because if I'm being honest I just kinda want one, but I don't need it, which is the case of many things in life I guess and it raises questions about who I am and what kind of a man am I to place want and need in something as superficial as slightly faster storage but on the other hand I would want one and games are getting bigger but loading times in my experience is still fine so taking a shortcut to entertainment, what is that really about you know, but do I really want to contribute to the rampant consumerism that is plaguing the world before our very eyes and is literally the downfall of humanity and I can only see things from my own perspective and through my own eyes and every sensory input, including this givaway, is filtered through what I've done and what I am which is just a collection of recollections of everything I've seen and taken in in the past and so it becomes a self-enforced loop because this has been a problem throughout human history ("I saw it, and I wanted it") and even though I am more than everything that has been before I am also a product or a result of everything that has been but I can also choose to make a stand against the things I don't want but on the other hand it doesn't matter, because in the end we are all dust and sand and everything will go back to dust and sand and man those jawas had it right, everything just moves in cycles don't they so in the end maybe it doesn't matter if I want this drive or not but it does because people are important and people matter and so do I, I know this, it must be true, why else would I even live, everything is just hurtling towards the glorious ends we dream about; going up in flames as we surf the time surfs in a DeLorean; dying a glorious death as we fight of the orchish horde; but still we strive for life, and for what do we do that aside from making our mark on our world and maybe that is the answer; will people be impressed by my bigger drive; do I even care about what other people think of my drive and I really don't know and that is ok because what do we really know anyway but I can't seem to land on a final idea of what I really want here and so as all great men I leave the answer to external judges and say I need it because neither I or anyone else needs it.*


----------



## king of swag187 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because *my sisters 160GB HDD sucks.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my 240g ssd is full 
*


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 4, 2021)

Just give it to Frick! That made my day


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Frick said:


> *I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because if I'm being honest I just kinda want one, but I don't need it, which is the case of many things in life I guess and it raises questions about who I am and what kind of a man am I to place want and need in something as superficial as slightly faster storage but on the other hand I would want one and games are getting bigger but loading times in my experience is still fine so taking a shortcut to entertainment, what is that really about you know, but do I really want to contribute to the rampant consumerism that is plaguing the world before our very eyes and is literally the downfall of humanity and I can only see things from my own perspective and through my own eyes and every sensory input, including this givaway, is filtered through what I've done and what I am which is just a collection of recollections of everything I've seen and taken in in the past and so it becomes a self-enforced loop because this has been a problem throughout human history ("I saw it, and I wanted it") and even though I am more than everything that has been before I am also a product or a result of everything that has been but I can also choose to make a stand against the things I don't want but on the other hand it doesn't matter, because in the end we are all dust and sand and everything will go back to dust and sand and man those jawas had it right, everything just moves in cycles don't they so in the end maybe it doesn't matter if I want this drive or not but it does because people are important and people matter and so do I, I know this, it must be true, why else would I even live, everything is just hurtling towards the glorious ends we dream about; going up in flames as we surf the time surfs in a DeLorean; dying a glorious death as we fight of the orchish horde; but still we strive for life, and for what do we do that aside from making our mark on our world and maybe that is the answer; will people be impressed by my bigger drive; do I even care about what other people think of my drive and I really don't know and that is ok because what do we really know anyway but I can't seem to land on a final idea of what I really want here and so as all great men I leave the answer to external judges and say I need it because neither I or anyone else needs it.*


Shit I would give it to you just because.
And NO I really do not need it and I would give it away too.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I want to take my NAS to an all seagate system, rather then just Seagate ironwolf HDDs*


----------



## Falkentyne (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I am out of SSD space and need to get rid of my spinners.*


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 4, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because ARK survival evolved keeps growing and therefore consuming more disk space!*


----------



## Lt_JWS (Feb 5, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I always need more space!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 5, 2021)

Id like the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because* i only buy Samsung, but id try a seagate again if its free. *


----------



## Vendor (Feb 5, 2021)

*i need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because i currently have dramless 120gb ssd and i need faster and reliable constant caching for best performance and would like to store some games too for faster loading times*


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 5, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I can never have enough storage.*


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 8, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because  I can give it to my newphew who can use a faster/bigger SSD for his movie production studies. *


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 8, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I am A Gamer!  *


----------



## monkeyboy46800 (Feb 8, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because Flight Simulator 2020 load times are horrible on my mechanical drive*


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because it's my birthday!!   *


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> *I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because it's my birthday!!   *


Happy Birthday

How many candles on the cake now?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 11, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because: *Well I don't "need" it, I would probably pass it on to someone who would truly appreciate it after I'm done with it. It would be nice to try the new drive, run some tests, maybe add it to my FreeNAS see if it makes a difference, then complete a review about it. Always excited to test new hardware.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> How many candles on the cake now?



43...


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 43...


Give this old man a ssd.  It may make him feel a bit younger.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 11, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my NAS needs a rebuild, and needs a caching SSD desperately!*


----------



## seagate_surfer (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello all, we will be closing the giveaway today and look over all the answers. Once we determine the winner, he/she will be contacted by PM and then communicated here. Best of luck to all and great responses. It wont be easy.


----------



## johnny.ka (Feb 17, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because it would be a great reliable option to store my work projects.*


----------



## Sihastru (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh boy, oh boy, I hope this is not over yet. In light of the fact that time is now of the essence, I will keep my entry succinct and honest.

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960GB SSD because I need several of them, and I have none of them, and this one is free!*

Sounds better if you imagine it in a Simpsons voice, perhaps Homer. Eh, it's probably over. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 17, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because the last Seagate SSD I bought died!*


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 17, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my NAS only has a 60GB SSD in it.*


----------



## trparky (Feb 18, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I want an upgrade to my current half-TB SSD.*


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 18, 2021)

I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my 1TB RAID1 array is 2 very old HDDs that aren’t exactly reliable as my back up drive...


----------



## Prime2515102 (Feb 18, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because the last Seagate product I owned (a good 10 years ago I would guess) failed and this might make me trust them again. lol*


----------



## FalcoZ (Feb 18, 2021)

I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because I need disk space, speed and I like wolves and Seagate.

I should be in time since a time zone was not set.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 18, 2021)

Its over people and congrats to the winner ( ENDED YESTERDAY )


seagate_surfer said:


> Hello all, we will be closing the giveaway today and look over all the answers. Once we determine the winner, he/she will be contacted by PM and then communicated here. Best of luck to all and great responses. It wont be easy.


----------



## FalcoZ (Feb 18, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Its over people and congrats to the winner ( ENDED YESTERDAY )


What time zone, PST, EST, GMT? It was not specified.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2021)

FalcoZ said:


> What time zone, PST, EST, GMT? It was not specified.



Is there a country then where it is still *February 17*?


----------



## FalcoZ (Feb 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Is there a country then where it is still *February 17*?


If I'm not wrong, the last ones were about 2 hours and a half ago.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm from a timeline 3 hours behind everyone else here, can I still participate


----------



## seagate_surfer (Feb 18, 2021)

Ok all, it is now the 18th. Anything before this post is fair game for the giveaway.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Feb 19, 2021)

seagate_surfer said:


> Ok all, it is now the 18th. Anything before this post is fair game for the giveaway.


 Were are in the process of selecting a winner. Check back Monday morning and have a good weekend.


----------



## animal007uk (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @seagate_surfer and good luck to everyone


----------



## seagate_surfer (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello all, the winner has been contacted by PM and has 48 hours to respond. If there is no response, another winner will be selected.


----------



## purecain (Feb 22, 2021)

Good stuff Seagate.  More companies should learn from your marketing / giveaway!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 22, 2021)

seagate_surfer said:


> Hello all, the winner has been contacted by PM and has 48 hours to respond. If there is no response, another winner will be selected.


No, I haven't.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2021)

it looks not me again


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 22, 2021)

Still waiting for my PM...


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi,
Really forgot starting conversations setting is off.
Why not just post who won here too.
@seagate_surfer​


----------



## the ram (Feb 22, 2021)

*I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my actual hdd is die...*


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2021)

the ram said:


> *I need the Seagate IronWolf 125 960 GB SSD because my actual hdd is die...*



You're to late....


> *The giveaway will run from February 3, 2021 to February 17, 2021*





seagate_surfer said:


> Hello all, the winner has been contacted by PM and has 48 hours to respond. If there is no response, another winner will be selected.


----------



## sgroger (Feb 22, 2021)

I NEED THE IRONWOLF 125 960GB SSD COS CURRENTLY RUNNING ON SEAGATE 2TB HDD 3YEARS ON STILL RUNNING GREAT WOULD BE NICE TO HV A SSD AS BOOT DISK..✌ALWAYS  TRUSTED SEAGATE


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 22, 2021)

sgroger​the ram​The Ship has Sailed ...........................you missed it..............Have you had your covid vax ?


----------



## seagate_surfer (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello all, lets congratulate yotano211 as the winner of this Seagate giveaway. 

Really appreciate your participation everyone, and there will soon be another one so stay tuned. 
​


----------



## kayjay010101 (Feb 24, 2021)

Congrats @yotano211 !!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 24, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> The Ship has Sailed ...........................


Literally sailed with Yotano at the helm.


----------



## velko-live (Feb 24, 2021)

Congratulations to you @yotano211


----------



## mb194dc (Feb 24, 2021)

Looks like it's @yotano211 Nephew who will be benefitting. A worthy cause and congrats.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Literally sailed with Yotano at the helm.


I'll invite you guys to sail 



mb194dc said:


> Looks like it's @yotano211 Nephew who will be benefitting. A worthy cause and congrats.


He's going to love it, haven't told him yet. I'll wait until May when its his birthday


----------

